# Pedigree questions



## bestbreed (Mar 15, 2007)

Everyone always dicusses bloodlines on here. On my Sarges ped is there a certain level or a part of the tree that means more than the other. When asked what bloodline he is which names should I use. As I look at this he has a lot of Pr and GRCH next to a lot of his ancestors names. On this paper I see a lot of mostly Camelot, Peterson, Kubar, next to dog names then some Redwoods, Danger Zone and Watchdog tossed in. I see Kuber Golden Bud a lot, Peterson Sherman Tank quite a bit and also Camelot's The Duke. Thanks. Here's what sarge looks like.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We'd have to see your dog's pedigree to be able to tell you what bloodline he is predominantly. Not all dogs have a bloodline per se, some are scatterbred. 'PR' is UKC terminology that says that a certain amount of ancestors behind that dog were UKC-registered, and GRCH is a show title. 

IMO, folks put too much emphasis on bloodline. Look at how many are so desperate to claim a bloodline that they'll say their dog's bloodline is "Blue," or "Rednose," or "Gata Nose." I think if someone asked me what my dog's bloodline was, I'd just say show-bred, because most people don't know their bloodlines from a hole in the ground. Now if I was at a show, and around folks who probably knew a thing or two, I'd tell them.


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bloodlines,,,genetics.*

Bloodlines were developed because "someone" wanted to maintain certain traits and characteristics that were desirable to those breeders. When the same bloodlines are bred puppies are more likely to be the same or better yet more consistant, like dogs breed like dogs. When dogs are scatter bred, there is so much different genetic material that there is no prediction of what the offspring will be like. It's like a time bomb,,,waiting to go off!! Where there are to many ingrediants in the stew,,,it results in a bad tasting stew. So, bloodlines is all about genetics,maintainig stability in the breed. Please do not be offended,it's all about maintaining the breed.


----------



## bestbreed (Mar 15, 2007)

No offense taken. Thanks for the info. When we got Sarge I wanted a good red nose, and he is to us. I did a search of the other dogs on his ped like Kubar Golden Bud and there mostly nice looking true red nose APBT's. One of the GRCH is Redwoods Bam Bam of Bedrock and Redwoods Cocoa Pebbles. Has anyone seen pics of these dogs?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Your Sarge is beautiful. So I was looking at some of the dogs you mentioned and talked to some people and he is really nice. Of course no one can say for sure because we aren't looking at the ped but some of the past looks really good. Even dogs with the same names in their peds are show stoppers and winners.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bam Bam:










And here's the pedigree for Cocoa pebbles with a small pic:

Pedigree 7558


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

My dog has BamBam and Coco Pebbles in his pedigree too. They are my boys grandma and grandpa on his Dams side.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah post his pedigree if you can. Also if your dog is scatterbred and this goes for linbred dogs as well, most of the qualities and traits in your dog will be found in the first 4 generations. Roughly for every generation behind your dog you have a 1/4 genetic loss, so in theory, especially in a loose bred dog only your first 4 generations are key. Now this would be different in a tight linebred dog to an extent because the genes have been kept strong through the stringent breeding.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like a camelot dog mainly. Peterson's Sherman Tank and the Duke were brothers. Kubar's Golden Bud is in most of the Camelot Pedigrees.


----------



## bestbreed (Mar 15, 2007)

Not sure how to post pedigree but here's a number at the top UKC reg no P517-985. If you can look at the ped and give me some insight (just out of curiosity) that would be great. I've always preferred red noses and dogs that stayed close to or on the APBT standard. I've never looked at the pedigree to much mostly the parents. Might sound a little nieve I guess. Now that I've been reading more and more on here about bloodlines I'm curious. When I was looking for another pup I really liked the dogs on Matrix kennels website but it seemed impossible to get one. Anyone know about them? We're happy with Sarge and spoil him terribly. MPRO, King looks awesome our dogs have quite a few similarities.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've got 3 dogs from Matrix Kennels, and couldn't be happier. You're right, its hard to get a dog from them. Scot makes you work for it. You've got to really impress him for him to consider placing a pup with you, and nowadays, he doesn't really have to go outside the family to place his litters. All you can do is fill out a questionnaire. He also looks to see what you're doing with your current dogs, because he wants to place his pups where they'll be shown/worked/something. If you're in the TX area, you can help your cause by going to meet him, at a show or whatnot.


----------



## k-nine (Jul 22, 2008)

well u do have some nice bloodlines in ur dog if ur into non purebred dogs. they have some pit in them but there not the real thing there where bred to be big and weight pullers and to do that they added other breeds of dogs to create a huge looking pitbull


----------



## bestbreed (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh okay so when I see these names in the pedigree based on your information does that mean there champion weight pullers.

GRCH Redwoods Bam Bam of Bedrock
GRCH Redwoods Cocoa Pebbles
GRCH Gaffs California Lexxus
GRCH Larums Ornery Outlaw
GRCH Couturiers Blue Bully
GRCH Tyee's Satin Magic
CH Oehlers Danger Zone
CH Wysel Royal Jake
CH Knowlwds Redwood Just Like Dusty
CH Gaffs CA Redwood Dolly


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Oh okay so when I see these names in the pedigree based on your information does that mean there champion weight pullers.


No, GRCH and CH stand for Champion and Grand Champion in the conformation ring

click the names to go further back in the ped. Some have picts some don't
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=7556

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=7558

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=7552

you can check the other doing a google search I didn't have time to go through your list


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

A purist might say those dogs aren't purebred. Gaff, Larum, Knowlwood, and the like are pit-or-staff type dogs. Peterson and Camelot dogs tend to be oversized rednose bullies, similar to the Dagger dogs. (I don't know if they're related or not, since I don't claim to be a pedigree expert.) There are some people who believe if a dog isn't gamebred, it isn't pure.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i believe most the dagger dogs came from camelots the duke. or maybe what im thinking is the mountain gator kennels dogs are dagger/camelot


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

k-nine said:


> well u do have some nice bloodlines in ur dog if ur into non purebred dogs. they have some pit in them but there not the real thing there where bred to be big and weight pullers and to do that they added other breeds of dogs to create a huge looking pitbull


Why does everyone assume that a bigger pitbull is bred with a Mastiff etc. and I can probably agree with that when you have those 110-140 lb steroid monsters (IronCross etc) but "bestbreed"s dog comes from Gaff, Larum, Knowlwoods, etc which are pure lines but have been bred differently to create a larger dog mostly for showing UKC and weightpulling, and for physical preference Im sure too. I understand it is not the "game" dog that many here breed/prefer but it has all the same drive and qualities in a bigger body (of course would get its ass kicked in a dog fight by a true game). I have a 75 lb pittie (not an AmBully) that is in good proportions to its height and length with a 7 generation pedigree of some knockout dogs, I understand he is not a true Game pit BUT dont try to tell me he is not a APBT. And please dont think that only "big" pitbulls are the only ones that are crossbred, Maurice Carver himself along with Many other old school dogmen where infamous for secretly breeding their dogs with other breeds and hanging the papers. Dont get me wrong, Carver was a genius with the APBT but to assume that all your game dogs are 100% pure and all larger dogs is a cross is ignorant.


----------

